# Winchester model 120 Ranger parts



## bigbuckdreamin (Apr 22, 2011)

Just thought i would ask aroud if anyone has an old stock that would fit a winchester model 120 ranger 12ga. I have a project gun a friend is helping me rebuild but i am in need of a stock and forearm. Could use a barrel too. Original barrel was cut down but have already rethreaded for choke but only 22"


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 25, 2011)

This gun is a budget version of the Winchester 1200 pump.  Synthetic stocks for it are pretty inexpensive and the barrels aren't too bad.  22" seems like an okay length to me.

When you look for a stock be sure and order one with the correct length foreend.  They came in two sizes.


----------



## bigbuckdreamin (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah im having a hard time finding one specifically for this gun. Someone had tried to turn this into a home defense gun and had a beat up pistol grip stock and forearm on it. Thanks for the tip i'll start checking out the 1200 stocks. I measured the fore end at 6" any idea what the 2 sizes are?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 29, 2011)

The other size is something like three and one-half inches in tube length.


----------

